# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nje ndihme mbi cafeSuite...

## don lico

Per te gjithe ata qe perdorin CafeSuite.

Nqs dikush ka deshire te me ndihmoje ne nje drejtim.
Kur shkoj te Programs-ClientSetup-WorkstationLock-Lock. Te ajo dritarja eshte nje mundesi qe ne ekranin e klientit te shfaqet fjala qe do ti dhe nje foto qe ti e vendos sipas deshires me browse.

Problemi im eshte qe kur zgjedh nje foto sipas parametrave te programit ne ekranet e klienteve del fushe e bardhe sic dilte dikur desktopi qe kerkonte aktivizim.

Kerkoj ndihme nga dikush qe mund ta kete bere nje gje te tille.
Faleminderit paraprakisht

----------

